# Bobs Mini Action Series vs. Atlas Microjacker



## Swfl angler (Oct 14, 2015)

Jared T. said:


> I am unsure of which jackplate to lean towards. I find Bobs website to be less than desirable to say the least. Also having a hard time finding anything online about the Bobs mini action series. Both jack plates have the pump integrated into the unit itself which is what I want. I was leaning towards the Atlas until I stumbled upon the Bobs. The Mini Action Series is designed for up to a 50 hp and the narrow version says it has a 5 1/2" setback. Atlas has a 4" setback.
> 
> The plate will be going on an 89' Johnsen skiff with added sponsons. The motor will be a 40 hp 4stroke. I know the Bobs has 6" of lift but couldn't find what the Atlas had. I am looking for opinions of the Bobs as I have not seen of even heard of this particular unit until recently. The weight is a non issue as they are only a 2lb difference. Also would like to hear opinions on each of the manufacturers gauges.


Bobs have been around for a while I have one and have been satisfied with it not sure about the atlas though hope that helps


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm going through the same decision right now. I believe the Atlas has 5" of vertical travel? And you are right, hard to find info on the Bob's.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I'm going through the same decision right now. I believe the Atlas has 5" of vertical travel? And you are right, hard to find info on the Bob's.


I have about fifty hours on the OE Atlas Micro with a F60 Yamaha. August 2015. I have put some stress on the plate. No problems yet.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

2006 bobs no issues. Little heavy though. Trade ya a micro for it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Bob's website is all kinds of confusing. In one area they say the mini jack plates are self contained. Yet if you enlarge the picture and read the captions beside each of the 3 models, it says "pump mounts inside boat "

Based on that and it's size and running across an old post on another site that had one for sale, I don't think it's all self contained.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Bob's website is all kinds of confusing. In one area they say the mini jack plates are self contained. Yet if you enlarge the picture and read the captions beside each of the 3 models, it says "pump mounts inside boat "
> 
> Based on that and it's size and running across an old post on another site that had one for sale, I don't think it's all self contained.


I agree they could improve their wording, but it appears the difference is the "ACTION" versus the "STANDARD".

MINI ACTION SERIES
_The Mini Action Series, has the jack plate's hydraulic pump is integrated into the jack plate._

MINI STANDARD SERIES
_"All BMS hydraulic pumps are mounted inside the boat to lower the overall weight on the transom and minimize exposure, especially in saltwater."_

The Atlas Micro Jacker may have the pump on the plate, but you still have to find a place to mount the electrical control relays and still run wires between the two. Also the Atlas is only a jack plate and does not really give you any set-back.

You can also see in the video that the micro jacker uses four bearings riding in slots to hold the engine. It is my understanding that those four bolts must be frequently checked. That can be tough on a sponson boat. Bob's plate slides up/down in a slot that is a much better design in my opinion. Atlas pretty much confirms this by making their design on larger units to be a polymer pipe riding up/down in a cylinder.






What it all boils down to for me is a couple hydraulic hoses between the hydraulic pump and the cylinder on the plate. Unless you're running a tiller you're going to need hydraulic steering and you will have hoses running from the helm to the transom, so running hoses from the pump to the jack plate is better than running wires.

(There's a Bob's on my skiff, and you couldn't pay me to replace it with a micro jacker.)
_


_


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I called Bob's. The Mini Action Narrow _does_ have the pump integral with the plate. The Narrow clamp on model does not have a BIA pattern where it bolts to the transom of the boat so that's my next decision. I think the Atlas Micro Jacker doe have the BIA bolt pattern.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I agree they could improve their wording, but it appears the difference is the "ACTION" versus the "STANDARD".
> 
> MINI ACTION SERIES
> _The Mini Action Series, has the jack plate's hydraulic pump is integrated into the jack plate._
> ...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have checked the four Micro slide bolts once all ok. I will check again. Thanks for the reminder Mike.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for the replies guys. Think I've narrowed it down to the Bobs.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

Good morning Jared.
I sent you a PM concerning the jack plate
Joe B


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bob's builds great products 

They are not in the "Marketing" business 

There are lots of products that are TOTAL CRAP
but because of Slick marketing STUPID people
buy into it ... LOL

Oh BTW Happy New Year ;-)


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I was browsing around some more and came across a Sea Star jack plate (bought out detwiler). I could find any weight specs on them but they offer a 4" setback and up. Two things have my attention. They are black. (My boat will be white with black accents including motor and poling platform.) I also liked there gauge they offer because it wasn't a light indicator like the others. 

Anyone heard anything about them? And is it possible to use the gauge with another jack plate?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Bobs jack plate is a "97 all I have replaced is one relay or what ever those things are. I just called them and they were a lot off help


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Micro slide bolts still tight at fifty hours. Rough seas and several sand bar stops.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Okay, I actually had a Bob's narrow/clamp on plate on order from Boat Owner's World and then cancelled it when they started talking about the shipping weight. After more research, there is no Bob's plate that weighs 25 pounds and has the pump integral with the jack plate. The mini narrow plate that weighs 25 pounds is the standard series and it requires you mount the pump inside the boat. The mini narrow action series with the integral pump weighs 32 pounds minimum and maybe 40 pounds depending on who you talk to.

I wanted the Bob's but ended up ordering an Atlas Micro Jacker that weighs 23 pounds.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Okay, I actually had a Bob's narrow/clamp on plate on order from Boat Owner's World and then cancelled it when they started talking about the shipping weight. After more research, there is no Bob's plate that weighs 25 pounds and has the pump integral with the jack plate. The mini narrow plate that weighs 25 pounds is the standard series and it requires you mount the pump inside the boat. The mini narrow action series with the integral pump weighs 32 pounds minimum and maybe 40 pounds depending on who you talk to.
> 
> I wanted the Bob's but ended up ordering an Atlas Micro Jacker that weighs 23 pounds.


Sublime.

Having worked with both but loyal to Bob's (they are local), IMHO you made the right decision and would have done the same for my own.

And congrats on the new boat. I can count the builders I trust on less than one hand and Harry is right in there.

Don't frequent these sites much anymore but will watch for your build. What power did you go with?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Skiff Junky said:


> Sublime.
> 
> Having worked with both but loyal to Bob's (they are local), IMHO you made the right decision and would have done the same for my own.
> 
> ...


I ended up going with a 30 etec tiller, short shaft, rope start, no power tilt or trim. This skiff is going to be very clean and simple. Only options I had Harry do were a coffin box and trim tabs.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Atlas micro is standard for small engines at HB. Check my website for pics of a bare bones skiff. Your Spears will be similar except for the coffin box and poling platform design.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Atlas micro is standard for small engines at HB. Check my website for pics of a bare bones skiff. Your Spears will be similar except for the coffin box and poling platform design.


I've had the Atlas micro for over 3 years now with plenty of hours. Like most everything its not 100% perfect in every area, some of the hardware got some rust on it in short order but in the grand scheme of things its just minor stuff.
Overall performance has been top notch, I run a 16' superskiff with a 70hp 2 stroke and man what a difference that addition has made.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Update. I ordered the Atlas from Boat Owners World Tuesday night and Fed Ex rolled up to the house today. The clamp on adapter is well thought out. Out of curiosity, I weighed myself on a bathroom scale holding the jack plate and it netted out to 26 pounds without the adapter and 29 pounds with it.


----------

